# Impala 64 Interior



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

I want to redo my interior. do you have any pics of nice interiors?


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

no one with a nice interior??? you can also post nice interiors of other years


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Can't beat the OG look!!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I dunno how good this is, you get what you pay for I guess.

http://wgclassics.com/6.html


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 8 2009, 05:03 PM~15597109
> *I dunno how good this is, you get what you pay for I guess.
> 
> http://wgclassics.com/6.html
> *


do you have pics of that kit?


----------



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

I contacted this guy once and asked for some pics and got no responce


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ol urk_@Nov 9 2009, 07:24 PM~15606940
> *I contacted this guy once and asked for some pics and got no responce
> *


:-(


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

is there no "impala interior fest" ???


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

dig this, an old skool diamond tuck interior i just got done on my 64. just got it finished about 3 months ago, simple n clean!!


----------

